# Online Adventskalender 2013



## Hackman (25. November 2013)

Hi PCGH-Community,

Mann kann nie früh genug dran sein, auch wenn sich die Weihnachstvorfreude gerade noch in Grenzen hält!  Am 1. Dezember geht es wieder los mit den Online-Adventskalendern. Und das heißt für uns: Jede Menge Gratis-Vollversionen und Gewinnchancen!

Ich werde diese Liste aktualisieren wann immer ich etwas entdecke oder hier im Thread darauf hingewisen werde, also bitte postet hier eure Funde! 

Bitte habt Verständnis, dass ich hier nur die "größeren" oder für PC-Spieler interessanten Adventskalender liste. 
Ganz unten gibt es einen Link zu mydealz, wo auch Hundefutter-Seiten, Diabetes-Blogs und bayerische Erholungsregionen (oh Heimat) Erwähnung finden 

*Gewinnspiele oder Gratis-Software:*
Chip.de (täglich eine Vollversion)
Download Mix (Vollversionen)
Pc Welt (Software+Gewinnspiel)
Xbox Live (Gewinnspiel)
Mindfactory.de (Gewinnspiel)
computerbild.de (Gewinnspiel)
gamona.de (Gewinnspiel)
EIZO (Gewinnspiel)
hardwareluxx (Gewinnspiel für registrierte Benutzer, funktioniert nur ohen Adblock)
autobild.de (Gewinnspiel)
4players (Gewinnspiel)
Gamestar (Gewinnspiel?)
mmoga.de (Gewinnspiel)
Panasonic (Gewinnspiel)
congstar.de (Gewinnspiel)
connect.de (Gewinnspiel)
DMAX (Gewinnspiel)
Westfalia (Gewinnspiel)
audio.de (Gewinnspiel)
auto.de (Gewinnspiel)
avm.de (Gewinnspiel)
DHL (Gewinnspiel)
Bahn.de (Gewinnspiel)
Süddeutsche (Gewinnspiel)
TV Movie (Gewinnspiel)
selbst.de (Gewinnspel)
Lecker.de (Gewinnspiel)
FAZ.de (Gewinnspiel)
Men's Health (Gewinnspiel)
TV Total (Gewinnspiel)
 Bücher.de (?)
kicker.de (Gewinnspiel)
gamesfinest.de (Gewinnspiel)
Autozeitung.de (Gewinnspiel)
Skoda.de (Gewinnspiel)
Sky.de (Gewinnspiel Hifi etc.)
Tarficheck.de (Gewinnspiel)
Gronkh Wiki (täglich Spiele zu gewinnen, Quizfragen rund um Gronkh)
Verpoorten (Eierlikör gewinnen ^^)
Haribo (Lakritz-Gewinnspiel? )
Hueber.de (Gewinnspiel, Hauptpreis = Ipad)
Eventim.de (Tickets etc. gewinnen)
raetselstunde.de (Gewinnspiel)
Samsung Adventsbingo auf facebook
idealo (facebook, Gewinnspiel)
be quiet (facebook, Gewinnspiel)
sigma (facebook, Gewinnspiel)
Tamron (facebook, Gewinnspiel)
payback (extra Punkte etc.)

*Kalender mit Sonderangeboten:*
Cyberport.de (Tiefpreis+Gewinnspiel)
Weltbild.de 
Ikea
Baur.de
Amazon
Caseking
Alternate/zackzack Zackventskalender
S-A-D. (Software?)

Links:
- große Liste bei mydealz
(2012er Thread zur Referenz)


----------



## Aytirian (25. November 2013)

Vielen Dank! Vill. hat man ja mal Glück und bekommt was tolles


----------



## mds51 (26. November 2013)

Bedankt.

erspar ich mir die paar Minuten Suche


----------



## DerpMonstah (26. November 2013)

Mal im Browser angepinnt und geliked, kann ja nicht schaden ein bisschen Gratissoftware abzustauben


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. November 2013)

Na dann bin ich mal gespannt ob ich neugierig bin, was man dieses Jahr den Kunden kredenzt


----------



## jaggerbagger (26. November 2013)

Caseking gibts bestimmt auch wieder!


----------



## mds51 (26. November 2013)

gamestar denke ich auch.

€: http://www.gamestar.de/xmas2013/


----------



## Research (26. November 2013)

Nicht das PCGH jetzt unter Druck wäre... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marvinj (26. November 2013)

Gab doch bei PCGH in den letzten Jahren auch imemr ein Adventskalender. Komtm sicher wieder einer 
Hoffe idesmla gehöre ich zu den Glücklichen


----------



## bigwhitey (26. November 2013)

Danke, gute arbeit


----------



## Yassen (26. November 2013)

nett 
bei der faz gibt es noch einen Adventskalender - FAZ
ich weiß es ist die alte Version aber über diesen Link müsste man auch zur neuen kommen.


----------



## Coldhardt (26. November 2013)

Ich freu mich schon 

Vor allem natürlich auf den von PCGH


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (26. November 2013)

Mindfactory wird dieses Jahr bestimmt auch mal wieder einen haben.


----------



## Low (26. November 2013)

Wünscht mir alle Glück


----------



## marvinj (27. November 2013)

Danke Hackman!


----------



## Redbull0329 (27. November 2013)

Juhu, freue mich schon auf 20 neuen Newslettern zu stehen, mehr Spam


----------



## BikeRider (27. November 2013)

Research schrieb:


> Nicht das PCGH jetzt unter Druck wäre...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 Ein Adventskalender mit täglich Vollversion von und auf PCGH wäre schon was feines


----------



## Coldhardt (27. November 2013)

OsFrontale schrieb:


> Ein Adventskalender mit täglich Vollversion von und auf PCGH wäre schon was feines



Mit wär da Hardware (wie letztes Jahr) lieber


----------



## BikeRider (27. November 2013)

Coldhardt schrieb:


> Mit wär da Hardware (wie letztes Jahr) lieber


 Ich meine auch Vollversionen zum Downloaden, also ohne Gewinnspiel. 
Ich glaube nicht, dass PCGH täglich (ohne Gewinnspiel) tausendfach Hardware verschenken wird.


----------



## marvinj (28. November 2013)

Sonderangebote auch bei zack-zack.de


----------



## Jeanboy (29. November 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/SamsungMobileDeutschland/app_247976182021616

Samsung Adventsbingo (leider auf Facebook  )


----------



## Hackman (30. November 2013)

Hab immernoch nix bei Alternate oder ComputerBild entdeckt. Sind die spät dran oder lassen die das dieses Jahr ausfallen?


----------



## Cujoo (1. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

ich möchte euch noch auf den von mir organisierten Rätselstunden-Adventskalender aufmerksam machen:

Adventskalender 2013 - Gewinnspiel

Der Adventskalender findet bereits zum 4. Mal statt. Dieses Jahr gibt es 63 Preise im Gesamtwert von 1.800 Euro zu gewinnen. Der Adventskalender ist auch für Spiele-Freaks interessant, da es neben einigen PC-Spielen auch noch einen attraktiven Hauptpreis zu gewinnen gibt:

1 Nintendo-Konsole-3DS-XL

@Hackman Nimmst du den Kalender bitte in deine Liste auf?

Rätselhafte Grüße

Cujo


----------



## Jeanboy (1. Dezember 2013)

FIFA Coins, WoW Gold kaufen, Game Key Deals – MMOGA


----------



## King_Sony (1. Dezember 2013)

Hi,
wisst ihr wo man bei Panasonic die Datenschutzbedinungen findet? Man muss sie zwar zum Registrieren bestätigen, aber ich kann sie nicht finden.

LG Sony

EDIT: Geht bei euch der selbst.de Kalender?


----------



## ReVan1199 (1. Dezember 2013)

Idealo.de hat auch ein Gewinnspiel(leider nur auf Facebook)
https://www.facebook.com/idealo?sk=app_274702699297907


----------



## PCGHGS (1. Dezember 2013)

kicker-Quiz - kicker online


----------



## B3RG1 (1. Dezember 2013)

Wer immer noch nicht genug hat, soll mal hier reinschauen:
Adventskalender Gewinnspiele 2013
sind über 600 Stück


----------



## macskull (1. Dezember 2013)

Weiß schon jemand, ob es einen PCGH Adventskalender geben wird?

Mfg


----------



## Low (1. Dezember 2013)

Nein, ihr wart alle böse und hattet Ad Block an!


----------



## FeuerToifel (1. Dezember 2013)

bequiet hat einen gewinnspiel-"kalender." jeden adventssonntag kann man etwas gewinnen (wenn man den glück hat)
caseking macht einen rabatt-kalender, ebenso wie aquatuning. jeden tag rabatt auf andere ausgewählte produkte


----------



## Freeze82 (1. Dezember 2013)

Free Software und Rabattaktionen finde ich super,Gewinnspiele hingegen nicht...
1.Gewinnchance  viel zu niedrig
2.kein Bock meine Daten anzugeben damit die mich mit Werbemails zuspammen


----------



## macskull (1. Dezember 2013)

Kann ich nachvollziehen...deshalb nehme ich auch nur auf den Seiten teil, bei denen ich ohnehin schon angemeldet bin. Deshalb würde ich mich auch auf einen Adventskalender bei PCGH oder Computerbase freuen.

Mfg


----------



## Rizoma (1. Dezember 2013)

KA warum PCGH keinen hat evtl. kommt ja noch einer der letztes Jahr war auch verspätet gestartet


----------



## Niza (1. Dezember 2013)

Bei Amazon ist auch einer :

http://www.amazon.de/Angebote/b?ie=UTF8&node=872398

Täglich Angebote.

Ich vermisse den von PCGH.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Hackman (1. Dezember 2013)

FeuerToifel schrieb:


> bequiet hat einen gewinnspiel-"kalender." jeden adventssonntag kann man etwas gewinnen (wenn man den glück hat)
> caseking macht einen rabatt-kalender, ebenso wie aquatuning. jeden tag rabatt auf andere ausgewählte produkte


Danke für die Links! Erspart mir das suchen!


Bin dieses jahr sehr enttäuscht von Caseking und Alternate. Die hatten sonst schöne kalender mit fetten Gewinnen, dieses jahr nur ein paar lausige Sonderangebote.
Dachte zur Weihnachtszeit gibts Geschenke, nicht Prozente ^^


----------



## Owly-K (1. Dezember 2013)

Danke für den Service.
Deine Links von TV Total und Westfalia sind allerdings von letztem Jahr und führen zu abgelaufenen Kalendern. Hier der aktuelle Link von TV Total, bei Westfalia hab ich aktuell nix gefunden.

Ach ja: CoBi und AuBi haben ihre Kalender jetzt auch on.

*Edit: Öhm.... der von Westfalia funzt jetzt doch. Bei mir ging da gestern gar nix. Bin verwirrt.


----------



## der_yappi (1. Dezember 2013)

Für die Fotofreunde:
Sigma und Tamron bieten auch einen Online-Adventskalender an

*Tamron*
Tamron Europe: Objektive der digitalen Generation
=> wird zu Facebook weitergeleitet und kommt dann hier raus: https://www.facebook.com/tamronobjektive/app_1412327585663300


*Sigma*
Kamera, Digitalkamera, Blitzgerät und Objektive: SIGMA Deutschland GmbH

Die haben keine Info auf der normalen Page, dafür aber auch wiederum die Facebook-Variante:
https://www.facebook.com/SIGMAFoto/app_182540901938662


----------



## Re4dt (1. Dezember 2013)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Für die Fotofreunde:
> Sigma und Tamron bieten auch einen Online-Adventskalender an
> 
> *Tamron*
> ...


 
Danke Danke Danke!  
Wobei der von Sigma sich nicht öffnet


----------



## arti.86 (1. Dezember 2013)

sehr cool


----------



## AeroX (2. Dezember 2013)

Puuh, sind ja ein haufen gewinnspiele. Da mach ich aber nicht mit kein nerv.. aber bei be quiet oder hwluxx mach ich mal mit.


----------



## Niza (2. Dezember 2013)

payback.

Extra Punkte usw.

https://www.payback.de/pb/id/491368

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## DarkRedEmber (4. Dezember 2013)

DMAX hat auch nen Adventskalender, da gabs letztes Jahr ziemlich häufig "Tactical Watches" und so Survival-Kram zu holen.


----------



## Hackman (4. Dezember 2013)

kleinermetaller schrieb:


> DMAX hat auch nen Adventskalender, da gabs letztes Jahr ziemlich häufig "Tactical Watches" und so Survival-Kram zu holen.


Ohja! Und der hat wie letztes Jahr wieder diese Wihnachstversion von Toxicity als Musik


----------



## Hackman (4. Dezember 2013)

Bei Ashampoo kann man sich jede Menge Vollversionen freirubbeln!
Ich gehe davon aus, dass man, wie üblich bei Ashampoo, deren Newsletter gleich mit abonniert, abder den kann man abbestellen. Für gratis ist die Software eigentlich recht gut!


----------



## Nils_93 (14. Dezember 2013)

Hat jemand heute auch Probleme bei Caseking "das Türchen zu öffnen"?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marcimoto (15. Dezember 2013)

Das geht in der Regel immer erst ab vormittags.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Dezember 2013)

Die Seiten mit den klassischen Softwareangeboten lassen ja langsam zu Wünschen übrig. Dieses Jahr war bisher nix dabei was man hätte haben müssen.


----------



## Nori_GER (19. Dezember 2013)

Hab gestern sogar was gewonnen und zwar nen 7 Tage Gold Krimskrams für XBOX Live  Ich hab zwar ne XBOX 360 aber nutze die kaum.
Wenn jemand Interesse hat einfach melden dann schick ich ihm den Code. 
Natürlich kostenlos


----------



## Nils_93 (19. Dezember 2013)

Nori_GER schrieb:


> Hab gestern sogar was gewonnen und zwar nen 7 Tage Gold Krimskrams für XBOX Live  Ich hab zwar ne XBOX 360 aber nutze die kaum.
> Wenn jemand Interesse hat einfach melden dann schick ich ihm den Code.
> Natürlich kostenlos


Habe zwar auch keine x box, dennoch klasse sache von dir!


----------



## Dipsy2.0 (19. Dezember 2013)

*danke


----------

